
Finally: a real solution to first and last mile trips - rrix2
https://medium.com/transit-app/finally-a-real-solution-to-first-and-last-mile-trips-adedbdcd8bb9
======
masonic

      in special partnership with agencies in Kansas City, Silicon Valley, ...
    

The map shows no Silicon Valley participation.

Also, I get an Apache 500 error when trying to use
[http://www.ridehail.com/](http://www.ridehail.com/)

